

Surveillance Inc: How Western Tech Firms Are Helping Arab Dictators - wtvanhest
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/03/surveillance-inc-how-western-tech-firms-are-helping-arab-dictators/254008/

======
wtvanhest
I certainly don't support dictators who harm their citizens, but it really is
hard to know what is right and wrong given the media's constant bias. Just
look at how tech is reported and it is easy to see how industries or topics I
know little about could be misrepresented.

